# Monteiths Pale Ale - on special Liquorland.



## good4whatAlesU (30/4/17)

Not sure where to post this - Monteiths PA is on special at Liquorland for $14 a six pack (down from $20) get on to it lads it's a lovely drop and far better in my opinion than most.

Be warned it's very easy to drink and won't hang around in the fridge long!


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (2/5/17)

Haven't tried this before but I was in a liquorland last weekend and they had a deal spend $20 and get a 6 pack for $10. Maybe they are discontinuing it?


----------



## The hop cartel (2/5/17)

LL run those promo's all the time, usually it's the Lorry boys line of beers, JS line and some sort of cider or woodstock premix type stuff.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (2/5/17)

Hope their not discontinuing! It's one of my favourite beers!

Owned by Heineken so Lion or CUB can't muck about with it.


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (2/5/17)

Maybe it varies from store to store but I find the quality between the Coles/Woolworths attached small bottle shop is huge. Liquorland is very ordinary and tend to push a lot of their own brands whilst my local BWS stocks things like Sierra Nevada and Pirate Life etc.


----------



## rude (2/5/17)

Spud shed in West Aust has a liquor outlet & sell Monteiths Red IPA 5.3%, IPA %.5.5% & the Pale Ale 4.2%
all are $45 a carton the RIPA is pretty nice haven't tried the Pale,will give it a shot once my kegs have run out
Thanks for the tip but I hate LL


----------



## good4whatAlesU (3/5/17)

That's a great buy rude. I'd be onto that for sure.


----------



## Maheel (3/5/17)

Is that the American PA?

gave it a fair nudge while in NZ bro

quite liked the

Mac’s Green Beret IPA as well


----------



## good4whatAlesU (3/5/17)

Nope it's Kiwi, choice as cuzzie bro. Sweet as.


----------

